# HalfCrackeds - mostlydone



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Still need fog & I desparately need lights for the graveyard but it's mostly up:jol:






http://flickr.com/photos/halfcracked/sets/72157594349346728/


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks great halfcracked!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like it. Looks good.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great and I love the clock. How do you get the writing on the house?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow... I like the soundtrack, and the flourescent writing is great! I'd never seen or thought of that before.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

The writing is "Goblin Guts" glowin the dark spray stuff I get from HEB usually pick up 4-5 cans after holloween when it's on sale. The nice thing is that on a light colered brick like we have you can barely see it durring the day. Infact when I set up the Blacklight this year I found out that I had only washed off about 1/3 of last years so all i had to do was touchup.

The spider web is fishing line - I have a Photon UV coin cell flash light that I used to find the strongest flourescing line I could. The pics really don't do it justice. It was getting washed out by everything else.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Looks great, I also love the clock.


----------

